# Portuguese Floor Corker



## Sacalait (Nov 23, 2009)

I've had the corker for ~5yrs. and would like to disassemble it for general maintenance and cleaning but am reluctant to attempt this not having a manual to go by. Has anyone done this and are there any tricks involved?


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2009)

why disassemble it? is there a problem? 
I have an Italian one for 5+ years and has seen MANY thousands of bottles thru it and no problems.


----------



## Sacalait (Nov 23, 2009)

The jaws stick at times which likely means lubrication is needed and paint is peeling and causing a rust deposit on top the corks. Therefore I'd like to take it down, clean it up and apply fresh paint.


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2009)

I really dont think there is a manual. On mine there are some screws on top where the Jaws are. I would think its a no brainer. Take pictures as you go for reference to put back together.


----------



## rawlus (Nov 23, 2009)

found this on LD Carlson website awhile ago. they also list the part# for replacement jaws for the port corker. while the instructions are for the italian corker, they specifically state they are adaptable for use with the port corker as well.
http://www.ldcarlson.com/public catalog/Brass Jaw Replacement.pdf


----------



## Sacalait (Nov 23, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha Ha, I like the part about taking pictures. I've found what I was looking for, LD Carlson has instructions for jaw replacement and it's the same for the Italian corker as well.


----------



## Tom (Nov 23, 2009)

rawlus said:


> found this on LD Carlson website awhile ago. they also list the part# for replacement jaws for the port corker. while the instructions are for the italian corker, they specifically state they are adaptable for use with the port corker as well.
> http://www.ldcarlson.com/public catalog/Brass Jaw Replacement.pdf



Now thats something I need to save. 
Thanks!


----------

